# Chapala Day Trip



## bowenarrow (May 8, 2013)

My wife and I are heading down for another of our two-week exploratory trips. This time we are headed to Guadalajara, Colima, Melaque and PV. it will be a first time in all these places. Our itinerary is roughly:

4 nights GDL
2 nights Colima
5 nights Melaque
3 nights PV

Normally we don't hit the beach but it's more of a focus this time because, for some reason, my wife wants more vacation and less fact-finding mission. Go figure.

Any thoughts on the itinerary?

Can anyone suggest an itinerary for a day trip from GDL to the Lake Chapala area? If we did change a few nights to the lake, where is a reasonable place to stay in Ajijic?

Thanks in advance

Grant lane:


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I wonder why the 5 days in Melaque. Even tho I live in Melaque .... there is not a lot going on here now (is there ever?). A little more time in Guad and Colima would be my choice. And you left out Manzanillo.

I assume you are making a loop back to Guad. You can catch a bus or taxi to Chapala/Ajijic and check that area out. Two days in Melaque and give yourselves time for other things


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If the vacation mode is important, I would suggest Villa San Fransisco, in Chapala, for a good pedestrian location near the malecon and an easy walk to all of Chapala, including the local buses to and from Ajijic every several minutes and easy of access from Guadalajara by bus direct to Chapala. They do have a website: Hotel Villa San Fransisco l Chapala, Ajijic, Guadalajara, Jalisco, México
I have no connection to the hotel, but wish I could stay there. I live just a few blocks away and it looks enticing.


----------



## bowenarrow (May 8, 2013)

She wants to sit on the beach and do... nothing  But I hope to make a few day trips, including Manzanillo


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

If you want to check out Ajijic there are any number of B&B's to choose from, use Google to locate the sites [we're' not allowed to post links]. We've stayed at La Paloma, which is a bit (4 blocks) away from the Plaza. For luxury, you can try Hotel Real de Chapala in Ajijic (like RV I get no kick back) in La Floresta. 

This time of year the town is relatively empty of gringos [which even we newbie full timers are liking, although we miss our friends], they've headed back north and it is quiet, but our community is still strong.

In any case, if you're in town (Ajijic), you can try msging if you want, maybe we can meet up.

Good travels.


----------



## bowenarrow (May 8, 2013)

That hotel is gorgeous, but it might delay my retirement


----------



## bowenarrow (May 8, 2013)

FHBOY said:


> If you want to check out Ajijic there are any number of B&B's to choose from, use Google to locate the sites [we're' not allowed to post links]. We've stayed at La Paloma, which is a bit (4 blocks) away from the Plaza. For luxury, you can try Hotel Real de Chapala in Ajijic (like RV I get no kick back) in La Floresta.
> 
> This time of year the town is relatively empty of gringos [which even we newbie full timers are liking, although we miss our friends], they've headed back north and it is quiet, but our community is still strong.
> 
> ...


I hope we can do just that!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I'd offer to meet up too in Melaque but am a school bus driver twice a day along with the local not-real ambulance. If you don't know Melaque I may have some hotel ideas at the calmer end of the beach. Just send a PM if interested


----------

